# Pinto Horse Christmas Present



## Meg90 (Dec 7, 2009)

This is for my four year old goddaughter, Korrin. Its one of two horses that I am custom painting as part of her Christmas present. This is the first time I've painted something three dimensional. It was an interesting experience. This horse still needs a name too. I want to have a big bow on her with the name when she goes under the tree. 

Before:






AFTER!





















And don't I just look proud? lol  (they are BIG horses!) and me all comfy in pj pants and a nice sweater!





I'm going to take better photos tomorrow, when its light out. I was just so excited I had to snap some and post em.


----------



## galvinkaos (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow that looks great. I thought it was HUGE until I saw the picture with you. My husband said it needs eyelashes. That horses have long eyelashes. LOL Fake eyelashes for the horse. 

Dawna


----------



## Kayti (Dec 7, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> /Thefirsthorse025.jpg[/IMG]



That's one saucy lookin' mare! 
It's so good! she's gunna love it!


----------



## robetjems (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,
I red your comment.Well nice information sharing,i must say.I am really pleased to see such article sharing at the community.Many people are just start the activity as craze,but the information that you have shared is must known to them.Please try to share more articles like this one,that is really superb.Thank you for sharing such nice post..


----------



## dmmj (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW I thought they were huge until I saw the size reference, I do like th cow print on the horse though.


----------



## Isa (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow you are very talented Meg, the horse is beautiful! I am sure Korrin will be super happy


----------



## sammi (Dec 8, 2009)

Its cute =] I think she's gonna love it! If I had one of those when I was a kid, I would "ride" it all over the house


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 8, 2009)

What about me?! I've ALWAYS wanted a horse for Christmas!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 8, 2009)

me too...me too!!! I want one...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 8, 2009)

cool! She will love it. I love holiday crafts too. This year I'm making snowmen out of washcloths like these: http://www.allfreecrafts.com/christmas/washcloth-snowman.shtml


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Dec 9, 2009)

They came out great!!!! you are so talented!


----------



## terryo (Dec 9, 2009)

They really came great Meg. She's going to love them.


----------

